# Middle age



## kalihand (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Everyone. 
I am 43 and am trying to find the time to train. I have a 16 month old son and find my training opportunities are quite a bit less these days. When I do have time, I am freaking tired! I want to be able to pass martial arts on to my son when he is old enough to start training. This is a frustrating time for me. Wish me luck. LOL

Take care


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT and good luck with your training. Hope you will find more opportunities to train.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT

Been there, done that, still doing it

Got up earlier and went to bed earlier and I had more time. However not much more, but more... oh and I'm still tired


----------



## Blindside (Mar 25, 2010)

I hear that, fortunately my son is just getting old enough to go and hang out while I train or teach.  The not quite potty-trained issue has reared its head a couple of times.


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....Keep us posted on your training efforts..


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome and best of luck with your training.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

43?  I should be so lucky!

Chin up, pops 

and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Kali Hand,

FMA is a great art.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## grydth (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome, and good luck. The kids will always come first, and that's okay. You'll gradually get more time as they get older - I enjoy practicing with 2 of my kids in the park when the weather's nice.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey there kalihand! Nice to have you here. Remember, we all have the same numer of hours in the day. If it`s important to you (and fun) you`ll find the time for it. Hang in there......but don`t be afraid to grab a nap with your boy sometimes.


----------



## MasterWright (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to MT. 

Training should give you more energy.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Training with your son will be the most rewarding experience ever, good luck.


----------



## OnAQuest (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome,

The most important thing is not the pace........but simply never quitting.

OnAQuest


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, fellow 43-er!

Daniel


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## kalihand (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you for all of your wonderful support and advice. I am happy to say that I have resumed my training. I am getting into the gym 3 to 4 times a week. I just had to make up my mind to "git er dun". I am also happy to say that my energy level is improving so that when I get home, I still have time and fuel to play with my family. Eating organic has been a big key as well. I just can't say enough good things about eating healthy.


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Kalihand!

41 here.  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to MT and best of luck in your path! Don't over do it, and stay hungry!


----------

